# NOTD - October 9th, 2007



## CellyCell (Oct 9, 2007)

Got it done this past Friday but my nails grow super fast... boo.

The lady went Mortal Kombat on my nails.... she made me bleed trying to file it down. I hate it when I get someone who goes rough on me. She did a sucky job, not getting her again... and I kept looking at her face and she had eye boogers and crust all over her face. All I kept thinking was, "gross. wash your mess." And she was doing my nails while she had them shanaynay nails on too, wth?

"Oh no you di'int!"







I got french nail with glittered color tips in baby blue/grey. You can kinda see the cuts around my chubby fingers



Haha.


----------



## Leony (Oct 9, 2007)

Your nails looks fabulous Celly. I wish I could have my nails done. But with all the house chores I have, I don't think I could.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 9, 2007)

they look gorge. Hot as per usual Cellyness..


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 9, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I see the cuts, I hate when that has happened in the past. I grow my own nails now so I would never touch acrylics ever again in my life.

They look hot though Celly I love me some crazy nails!


----------



## masad (Oct 9, 2007)

wow they look nice!!

i feel sorry about the cuts!! that lady must have been crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

dont go there again!!


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 9, 2007)

LOl...I love that pic you put up

your nails look so cute!...I hate getting ladies who cut up the cuticle area!


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 9, 2007)

very cute.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 9, 2007)

Oooh Ive never seen french manicure with glitter, how cool!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 9, 2007)

I like 'em.....


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 10, 2007)

they look really cute


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute. I love anything sparkly!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 10, 2007)

very cute


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 10, 2007)

Cute! How horrible though that she cut you. Definitely don't go to her again.


----------



## Bexy (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the glitter on the tips. How is it done? Is it a polish or is it dipped in glitter when the nail is still wet? I love how sparkly it is.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 10, 2007)

So cute and original, love it!!!


----------



## fawp (Oct 10, 2007)

Ooh, I like the glitter! That's really cute.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 10, 2007)

sux about the cuts!

but your nails are totally cute!

i love the fun, fancy french looks


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 10, 2007)

They look really good on you. Ive had the same prob where they make you bleed by filing. It sucks. Sorry it happened it you but they still look good.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys.

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love the glitter on the tips. How is it done? Is it a polish or is it dipped in glitter when the nail is still wet? I love how sparkly it is. Same process as doing regular french nails but that clear liquid they use on the powder mixture (dunno the name)... they have a glitter-powder mix and dip it into that, then it just goes on top of all the white nail. To seal, they add gel at the end.
I'm going to change the color next week to dark blue and the glitter has stars and moons in it


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 11, 2007)

Make sure you keep those cuts clean.


----------



## princessmich (Oct 11, 2007)

Cute=)


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Celly, as cute as your nails look, what that woman did to your fingers was very dangerous. It's a very ripe oppurtunity for fungi to take up residence there. Be diligent in keeping the cuts clean until they scab over. Who knows, from the way you described her, she must not keep personal hygenics, what might that say about the rest of her working station and equipment?


----------



## Shelley (Oct 25, 2007)

Your nails look pretty Celly!




Wow, that woman is rough. I agree with Nox, watch those cuts.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Celly, as cute as your nails look, what that woman did to your fingers was very dangerous. It's a very ripe oppurtunity for fungi to take up residence there. Be diligent in keeping the cuts clean until they scab over. Who knows, from the way you described her, she must not keep personal hygenics, what might that say about the rest of her working station and equipment? I know... I did. Her station was clean - it was HER that was bugging me. She was just so rough and looked rushed, bleh.

I'm going again this week to get a different look and a different person who went gentle on me.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Got it done this past Friday but my nails grow super fast... boo.
The lady went Mortal Kombat on my nails.... she made me bleed trying to file it down. I hate it when I get someone who goes rough on me. She did a sucky job, not getting her again... and I kept looking at her face and she had eye boogers and crust all over her face. All I kept thinking was, "gross. wash your mess." And she was doing my nails while she had them shanaynay nails on too, wth?

"Oh no you di'int!"
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../shanaynay.gif
lmao..your nails look cute though.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2007)

They look very nice. I hope the cuts are too painful.


----------

